# Which do you prefer: Naruto, One Piece, or Bleach?



## Ballerina (Jul 27, 2007)

Which of the mentioned series are best.

As for me, I go for Naruto.


----------



## Kimimaro (Jul 27, 2007)

Naruto....


----------



## Akatora (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmm, I stoped following OP at chapter ~402 so... Can't tell for that one
Naruto i've read up till 363 didn't feel any spc
Bleach 284 gave some story once again, so I'll go with Bleach.


Thx for not making it another battle thread.


Mx0 is the better manga atm imo.(add since it's also in weekly jump)


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 27, 2007)

Akatora said:


> Mx0 is the better manga atm imo.(add since it's also in weekly jump)



Mx0? Haven't heard of it. Gonna check it out now


----------



## Sylar (Jul 27, 2007)

'Sasuke' is too busy worshipping the Sharingan and knocking off the good villains by some of the worst PNJ seen in any manga to be considered good.

'Bleach' hasn't seen any development in the story since it made Orihime a god.

'One Piece' wins this IMO.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 27, 2007)

Naruto takes it.

One Piece in close second

Bleach is all right at the moment.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

In my opinion One Piece.
It has shown a little more the DF power of Moria,Sanji is beating the hell out of Absalom and Ussop vs Perona.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 27, 2007)

One Piece and Naruto are the best and on an almost same level for me, but One Piece is a bit higher though  . I have yet to see any serious flaws in One Piece. And it's comic moments are on a much higher level than Naruto, Luffy, Brook, followed by the crew and a few others are just too damn funny. 
For me one piece is 10/10, Naruto 9,5/10 and Bleach 8,5/10.


----------



## MdB (Jul 27, 2007)

Thriller Bark shit's all over current Naruto and Bleach.

Bleach: COPYPASTA arc with another annoying damsel in distress. That, and there's no plot and character development. 

Naruto: Current arc started decent with killing of Orochimaru. (Though it was anti-climatic) Ended up being shitty with Sasuke's band of anti-heroes called team SNAKE!? SNAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!! (That name is to high for those fucktards) And is currently shitty and decent at the same time.

One Piece: Brook, Moria, Oz... Nuff said.

1 One Piece
2 Naruto
3 Bleach

Anyway my opinion still stands


----------



## Birkin (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, Naruto is at THE BOTTOM for sucking fucking donkey dicks.

Bleach and One Piece are easily 100 floors ahead.


----------



## Pasty (Jul 27, 2007)

One Piece.  I still somewhat enjoy Naruto but it's just gotten pretty stale.  Bleach hasn't appealed to me for a while now, what a dumbed down story.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 27, 2007)

Mx0 is a decent manga, I don't think it's too great but that's just my opinion.

I perfer Bleach the most right now.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 27, 2007)

I reread Afro Luffy.  And in concert with Brook, Afro power obliterates the other two.


----------



## Lenalee (Jul 27, 2007)

My favorite of the three is Bleach, but the upcoming chapters in Naruto will probably be more interesting.

I don't read One Piece really, so I don't have much to say about it.


----------



## boomina (Jul 27, 2007)

I think Naruto


----------



## spaZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Naruto right now is better since bleach is kinda slow right now and op is in that kinda dumb arc


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree with Spaz. I like Naruto more in the current arcs but I like OP the best as a whole.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 27, 2007)

To answer the question, I would say Bleach. It's just more interesting to me than the other since I never got into the OP hype, and Naruto...well, Kishi really does not know how to manage his main character let's just leave it at that.

However, all three pale in comparison to Fairy Tail and D.Gray-Man, especially current Fairy Tail. The last arc and current arc just eats the hearts out of the the Shonen Trinity.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 28, 2007)

D.Gray-man current arc owns the Shonen Trinity as well.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 28, 2007)

1.bleach
2.naruto

I don't like one piece's art so I never read it. D-Gray man fell off somewhere around in the 90's chapters


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 28, 2007)

All 3 are in a pretty big slump right now IMO. I guess I would go with Naruto out of sheer curiosity as to where it is going now since we are finally getting some plot progression. Bleach seems to be pretty much going in circles, but at least some of the fights recently have been ok. Thriller Bark's only saving grace has been Brook and his zombie/shadow, everything else has been pretty fail, especially the villains.


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 28, 2007)

IMO Bleach has the most action going on right now, Naruto has the best artwork going on right now, while One Piece has the most comedy going on between the 3.  It's a tough choice but I have to lean towards Bleach for now due to it's action..


----------



## Poison (Jul 28, 2007)

1.Naruto.
2.Bleach.
I haven't seen Bleach in a long time tho.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2007)

One Piece, easily best shonen out there.

however, new Berserk chapter this week.  So EVERY manga out there loses this week.


----------



## ORLYEH (Jul 28, 2007)

As a whole, One Piece.

Currently though, both Naruto and One Piece haven't been too interesting for me. I stopped caring about Bleach after it became 40 chapters of nonstop fighting.

I'd have to say One Piece though, simply because practically everything in Naruto is currently about the Uchihas, who I have absolutely no more interest in, and at least One Piece still has characters I care about, plus Moria and Brook = more personality than anyone currently in Naruto's story.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 28, 2007)

One Piece is the best, but currently, the Zombie arc, and Zombies in general, is just not my cup of tea... its been hit or miss so far... with a lot of misses...

so I'd have to say Naruto, the new revelations, plus Sasuke compels me to choose Naruto...

Bleach should finish this whole shitty arc.... the only good thing it had was Ulquiorra, Halibel and her harem...


----------



## Freija (Jul 28, 2007)

One Piece by far


----------



## chauronity (Jul 28, 2007)

Out of those series... 

1. One Piece
2. Naruto
3. Bleach


----------



## G@R-chan (Jul 28, 2007)

One Piece wins. This is the only one I can enjoy currently. Bleach is too much the shonen type serie and is copying itself with the current arc=soul society arc. Naruto with the overuse of PNJ makes me wonder why I'm still following the chapters.


----------



## Freija (Jul 28, 2007)

Bleach is too much same arc thingy


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2007)

Going to have to change my thoughts a little...

I like Naruto for the story right now, seems like it's getting closer to its end everyday.

Bleach is going alright, kind of in loops but it's Ichi vs. Grimmy, I should be happy with that.

One Piece has won my heart with its 10th Anniversary Book. <3
*points to avy and siggy*


----------



## Freija (Jul 28, 2007)

OH SHI, link me to the anniversary book plz


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 28, 2007)

As of this very moment, probably Naruto. I say probably because although Pein was finally shown it looks like an Uchiha dick sucking fest with Madara introduced.

One Piece is pretty consistent. I just can't wait for the Zoro fight.

Bleach is bleh. Actually, the Hueco Mundo arc as a whole has been absolutely  fucking terrible. I honestly skipped the chapters where they had to fight the Ex-Espada. The only interesting thing about it have been Arroniro having Kaien (which was ended horribly) and Ulquiorra rapepwning Ichigo. Ichi/Grimm is boring the hell outta me outside of Grimms history and I just want it to fucking end already.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 28, 2007)

One Piece owns on a consistent basis so it remains number one with the current chapters.

Naruto has skyrocketed with the latest revelations and is close to One Piece's current chapters.

Bleach is average at the moment since it is another fight that most of us don't care about.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2007)

Here you go, Freija:
here.

They're updating every chance too. Can't wait to see some more HQ pages from it.


----------



## Freija (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks Taichi <3333333 i'd rep you but i have to wait 24 h


----------



## asch (Jul 28, 2007)

I prefer Naruto especially shippuuden.


----------



## Lusankya (Jul 29, 2007)

One Piece by far. Though Naruto has gotten pretty interesting these last couple of chapters. Bleach has gone downhill since the abduction of Inoue. I just want the current arc to end.


----------



## Monna (Jul 29, 2007)

Naruto is still amazing. One Piece isn't too far behind.

But Bleach is a dying manga I'm afraid. Its a shame.


----------



## Jink (Jul 29, 2007)

One Piece hands down. I stopped reading bleach like 50 chapters ago and Naruto is alright, but it's getting corny.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 29, 2007)

this thread is back????????????????????????????

Naruto of course, greatest manga ever.


----------



## kamahl13 (Jul 29, 2007)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach

never read One Piece. I don't know why, i just don't like it.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 29, 2007)

One Piece, atm.



> Naruto of course, greatest manga ever.


----------



## Lusankya (Jul 29, 2007)

kamahl13 said:


> 1. Naruto
> 2. Bleach
> 
> never read One Piece. I don't know why, i just don't like it.



You are missing out.


----------



## Itachi133ui (Jul 29, 2007)

Naruto!!!!


----------



## Dralavant (Jul 29, 2007)

Naruto and Bleach; not that fond of One piece.


----------



## jjv236 (Jul 29, 2007)

One Piece!!!


----------



## Durandal (Jul 29, 2007)

Naruto for me.


----------



## MdB (Jul 29, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> this thread is back????????????????????????????
> 
> Naruto of course, *greatest manga ever*.



Bwhahahah! Again... Bwahahahaha!.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 29, 2007)

lol MdB dont make fun of him XD

I have just read the last OPchapter and it beats Naruto and Bleach ones easily.


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 29, 2007)

One Piece...always was and will be better than Naruto and Bleach


----------



## MdB (Jul 29, 2007)

Totitos said:


> lol MdB dont make fun of him XD.



Meh... 

If someone claims it to be better then masterpiece's like Vagabond, Berserk, Monster, 20th Century Boys, BOTI, Akira etc etc. I fucking will.

But I wasn't that serious.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 29, 2007)

Okay apologies accepted.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 29, 2007)

None of these mangas are the best mangas ever. 

@MdB, what's BOTI?


----------



## MdB (Jul 29, 2007)

Blade Of The Immortal.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 29, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> One Piece...always was and will be better than Naruto and Bleach




Good we don't all have to share that oppinion.

OP is ok, it's just to random, the humor can be good, but it more oftend fails on me and 80% of the anime fans i know in real life.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Personally Grimmjow breaking of Lolly's leg and smashing Menoly gave me a far bigger laugh then Usup(sp?) did in ~410 chapters(or however many chapters he's been in)...

Only 3 times did OP give me a better laugh then that one by Grimm, 2 i recived from Zoro and i don't recall the last one




Actually i prefeer the OP and Naruto fandom to be larger then the Bleach one.

I want Bleach to be Popular, but not at the lvl of Naruto, OP or DBZ... Hopefully it hasn't gotten to close to there lvl, since thaat would royally stink.(like if Kubo ain't allowed to make the story the way he intend such as what happend to DBZ)


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2007)

According to sales: One Piece
According to me: One Piece
If were were allowed any other choice I'd say The Big O.


----------



## Ork (Jul 29, 2007)

i hate all three at the moment, they started out great. 100ish chapters was enough for all three... Now they've lost the lustre they had and gone on too long, there are limited ways you can make a plot work.

Compare the quality in all the recent bleach episodes to the quality when Ichigo was in soul society and fighting renji, or Byakuya. 

Compare the quality of recent naruto episodes (not counting the first 4 episodes of shippuden) To the quality of the Mist arc.

You'll REALLY notice the difference, manga AND anime (anime More so)

Back in the beggining something was ALWAYS happening, each episode had you waiting for more... now... it takes an entire episode to see THREE ATTACKS! Or worse, an episode just to see one persons face. 

Remember when Zabuza ambushed team 7? You got to watch Kakashi duke it out with him and that was damn cool...

Vs Haku the animation quality was supreme...

Now... Nothing is interactive anymore, they skimp on everything.

Ichigos's hair used to move around when he charged up his reiatsu, you could see small amounts of detailed dust and masonry floating from it...

Now... His reiatsu affects nothing, His hair doesnt move, Hollows are all clones of one another, and only bossfights are vaguely interesting... but drawn out WAY too long.

They're keeping them going for profit, milking them WELL past their expiriy date. 

And when FINALLY they end, it will be an usatisfying rushed ending because ratings finally began to drop and they want to drop the show.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 29, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> Naruto of course, greatest manga ever.



LOL, huh? The fuck is this shit?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 29, 2007)

> Naruto of course, greatest manga ever.



I hope you are joking. There are better manga then Naruto and I am not just talking about the members of the Shouen Trinity.


----------



## theshad (Jul 29, 2007)

Without a doubt One Piece. I have always considered Bleach to just be decent and the current arc is no exception, Naruto has been going downhill ever since the Chuunin Exams and the past two arcs have simply been really bad.


----------



## KyodaixSensu (Jul 29, 2007)

I like Naruto and Bleach .


----------



## Sakura Cherry Blossom (Jul 29, 2007)

Naruto with a doubt...DUH!!! Anyway i hate bleach and one peice so it was so simple that I prefer Naruto and its my FAV show.


----------



## Jeltz (Jul 29, 2007)

One Piece. It is the only one with high quality at the moment. The current Espanda arc in Bleach sucks. I assume it is still going on despite not reading Bleach for several months. Naruto was never that great storyline-wise and currently it is going downhill in a great Uchiha-fest.


----------



## ninhoic (Jul 30, 2007)

Until the past few chapters, i wouldve went with bleach.  But with more being revealed storywise in naruto, and since I havent read one piece in awhile, I'll go with Naruto.


----------



## Daidora (Jul 31, 2007)

right know I prefer to read naruto or one piece


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 31, 2007)

Naruto sucks major balls because Part I and Part II are completely different manga and I'll be honest here: Part I >>>>>>>>>>>>> Part II, maybe if Part I was more like Part II Part II wouldn't be sucking so much now.

Bleach is finally advancing, I'd say Bleach is the most consistent because it sticks to the tried and trusted formula of shonen so it's ok.

One Piece wins, as usual. But I think Luffy hasn't been Gar lately.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 9, 2007)

One Piece for me, I don't really read many other manga though, so I can't make a huge argument, but OP keeps getting better

EDIT:It pisses me off that people don't read One Piece simply cause the animation is different, in my opinion, it being different makes it more original


----------



## Schiffer (Aug 9, 2007)

I say Bleach and than Naruto, One piece is really going downhill


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 9, 2007)

One Piece and BLEACH,Naruto needs more work


----------



## Codde (Aug 9, 2007)

Out of the three, I'm enjoying One Piece a lot more by far. I don't consider the others on the same level as One Piece. Naruto currently is having a somewhat good run, while Bleach is simply lackluster.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 9, 2007)

Naruto easily.

I can't stand OP's art at all. Only good thing in it is Zoro.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 10, 2007)

Oda > Kishimoto > Kubo

One Piece > Naruto >>> Bleach
I am waiting for new Hunter X Hunter chapters though, that would add a new dynamic.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 10, 2007)

one piece >>> bleach > naruto


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> I am waiting for new Hunter X Hunter chapters though, that would add a new dynamic.



Good luck with that, who knows when that will happen.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 10, 2007)

Right now, I prefer Naruto, really really early on one I would have said Bleach.


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2007)

One Piece and Naruto all the way, i think i'm gonna stop bleach!


----------



## kurt20 (Aug 10, 2007)

Naruto and Bleach since i havent one piece but bleach really sux they have one weak break damn!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 10, 2007)

bleach. the art just grabs my attention and it excites me the most, plus it has this ominous feeling


----------



## MdB (Aug 10, 2007)

kurt20 said:


> Naruto and Bleach since i havent one piece but bleach really sux they have one weak break damn!!



ya mang, tath reelie suckes, dond yah tinhk sow toh?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2007)

> Good luck with that, who knows when that will happen.



Togashi needs to stop abusing his legendary status. Part 2 Naruto probably would have been better if Kishi had more material to be "inspired" from.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2007)

One Piece.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Aug 10, 2007)

Bleach
despite the crappy fillers right now


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 10, 2007)

I prefer Naruto > Bleach > OP so far.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 10, 2007)

Naruto. I don't like Once Piece at all and I can't seem to stay interested in Bleach.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 11, 2007)

Geijutsu said:


> Naruto easily.
> 
> I can't stand OP's art at all. Only good thing in it is Zoro.



This is a good example of what I was talking about

I'm wondering whether I should just drop Bleach at one point, I'm not even out of the Soul Society arc yet, and god this is a miserably long arc just to point out! I also can't stay that interested in it  for long periods of time. I mean, at least the battles in One Piece and Naruto are not boring like many fights in Bleach are. That's just me though.


----------



## smurfx (Aug 11, 2007)

one piece is the best without a fucken doubt. down the list and in 2nd is naruto and way down the list is bleach. is bleach ever going to have a arc where they don't have to rescue somebody? naruto has been getting better these past couple of chapters and i hope it continues. but sasuke being the god of all ninja's is starting to get a little old.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 11, 2007)

smurfx said:


> one piece is the best without a fucken doubt. down the list and in 2nd is naruto and way down the list is bleach. is bleach ever going to have a arc where they don't have to rescue somebody? naruto has been getting better these past couple of chapters and i hope it continues. but sasuke being the god of all ninja's is starting to get a little old.


I absolutely agree
Naruto and Bleach's characters pale in comparison to One Piece characters in terms of depth and plot development. Because OP has a set main crew that get development every arch contrary to Naruto and bleach that have many "semi" important characters that get mixed and matched for each arch and therefor receive far less development.

bleach's story is most disappointing as most of the characters have little to no back story(Even main characters!). That and Bleach seems to have an innumerable amount of side characters i just wish they would take some time and give them a little depth.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Aug 11, 2007)

Bleach is my favourite.


----------



## MdB (Aug 11, 2007)

Zabuza Lucci said:


> This is a good example of what I was talking about
> 
> I'm wondering whether I should just drop Bleach at one point, I'm not even out of the Soul Society arc yet, and god this is a miserably long arc just to point out! I also can't stay that interested in it  for long periods of time. I mean, at least the battles in One Piece and Naruto are not boring like many fights in Bleach are. That's just me though.



If you dislike the Soul Society arc then just drop it because the next big arc is absolute shit.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard alot of that, basically that's what I'm thinking I'll do, but I do kinda feel like I wanna finish this arc at least.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 11, 2007)

I prefer 


Hunter X Hunter, JJBA and Saint Seiya



what?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2007)

^My thoughts exactly


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 12, 2007)

Taleran said:


> I prefer
> 
> 
> Hunter X Hunter, JJBA and Saint Seiya
> ...



How do I make winful posts like this?


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 12, 2007)

^Lol, that was really funny.

I prefer Naruto, though right now I'm really into Death Note and Claymore.



smurfx said:


> one piece is the best without a fucken doubt. down the list and in 2nd is naruto and way down the list is bleach. is bleach ever going to have a arc where they don't have to rescue somebody? naruto has been getting better these past couple of chapters and i hope it continues. but sasuke being the god of all ninja's is starting to get a little old.


I completely agree, Sasuke is too winfull to be interesting, I actualy like him better when he loses. But yeah, other than that the manga's getting better.



Zabuza Lucci said:


> This is a good example of what I was talking about
> 
> I'm wondering whether I should just drop Bleach at one point, I'm not even out of the Soul Society arc yet, and god this is a miserably long arc just to point out! I also can't stay that interested in it  for long periods of time. I mean, at least the battles in One Piece and Naruto are not boring like many fights in Bleach are. That's just me though.


I completely agree again, Bleach has really hard to follow fights imo, I recently dropped Bleach temporairly until I finish DN, it was boring me, the Soul Soceity arc is too slow...


----------



## HanautaSanchou (Feb 16, 2009)

*Naruto vs Bleach vs One Piece.*

Thats much better. 
Which is better and explain why.

I like One Piece because they got Afro Skeleton musicians.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 16, 2009)

. .                             .

One Piece for reasons too numerous to list.


----------



## G@R-chan (Feb 16, 2009)

One Piece rapes for obvious reasons. 

/thread


----------



## Valky (Feb 16, 2009)

One Piece is the best.


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2009)

Another one...


----------



## Xell (Feb 16, 2009)

Bro, you're not funny.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 16, 2009)

Nnoitera's released form solos


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2009)

Now this is one I haven't heard for a long long time:
...Hitsugaya takes it alone


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Feb 17, 2009)

> hope you are joking. There are better manga then Naruto and I am not just talking about the members of the Shouen Trinity.




yeah like Rurouni Kenshin, Godchild, Angel Sanctuary, Hunter X hunter, etc.

the shonen trinity is ovverated.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 17, 2009)

one piece anime is so horrible that i only watched first ep. Naruto manga is best


----------



## Tsikari (Feb 17, 2009)

Naruto and then Bleach. I haven't watched One Piece...


----------



## White Knight (Feb 17, 2009)

nartuo one piece bleach was getting old for me


----------



## Akatora (Feb 17, 2009)

Need other series in this.

Of the 3 I vote Bleach manga, even though following it weekly can be tiring with the pace.

The Bleach anime keep disappointing.
Naruto manga and anime are ok, but it's standard shounen imo, bleach anime got it's style.

OP, not my kind of series, it's ok though


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 17, 2009)

I tried Bleach, got bored & didn't find it that interesting.
Didn't try One Piece, but am very interested.
I do love Naruto, both anime and manga though. Without the fillers. /sigh

I'm only watching one anime at a time. I don't want to watch 55444 animes, read 4514 mangas and get confused ya know.


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 17, 2009)

I Prefer One Piece


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2009)

Not again

And please only compare mangas here, this isn't the place for animes, in anycase shonen anime suck anyway (minus Hxh ofcourse)


----------



## Crocodile (Feb 17, 2009)

These thread's are awesome!!!!1111.
BTW Jugger,You fail.
Watching the first episode of One Piece and not knowing what the hell the story is about and then judging it is pathetic.
True,One Piece doesn't start getting interesting 'till the 'Baratie arc'But to watch the first episode and judge a great series by that is just wrong.
Plus,you come off as a Nartutard that's only read that one manga.

Iv'e given all 3 a try and OP is the only one that's kept my interest.I love the series as a whole.
The anime:
Great seiyuu's
Great Music
Great action scene's

The Manga:
Great Art
Original work by the author.

I can safely say,that *In my opinion*,One Piece reign's supreme.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 17, 2009)

Manga:

1) One Piece
2) Naruto
20) Bleach

Anime:

1) One Piece
256) Bleach
) Naruto


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 17, 2009)

1. Naruto and OP. Naruto because of the story and One Piece cause of the entertainment.
3. Bleach


----------



## Stroev (Feb 17, 2009)

Why. All I ask.


----------



## Stan Lee (Feb 18, 2009)

Naruto=OP>>>>>>>>Bleach in manga.

 I don't watch the animes.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 18, 2009)

HanautaSanchou said:


> Thats much better.
> Which is better and explain why.
> 
> I like One Piece because they got Afro Skeleton musicians.



Why did you have to revive this thread? 

On topic. I find OP the most entertaining among the 3 so I choose OP.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 20, 2009)

Oda > Kishimoto > Kubo


----------



## frauanairda (Feb 20, 2009)

(Anime+Manga)(Naruto, then Bleach, then One Piece)


----------



## p-lou (Feb 20, 2009)

Master Bait said:


> Why did you have to revive this thread?
> 
> On topic. I find OP the most entertaining among the 3 so I choose OP.



In his defense, he didn't really bump this thread.  He made his own and someone thought it'd be a good idea to merge it with a thread that's been dead for nearly one and a half years.  Which is much worse.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 20, 2009)

p-lou said:


> In his defense, he didn't really bump this thread.  He made his own and someone thought it'd be a good idea to merge it with a thread that's been dead for nearly one and a half years.  Which is much worse.



That's almost the same. The one who thought to merge this thread with his supposedly "original" thread is sick, but to actually make another thread identical to this ridiculous thread and didn't even use the search function is much much sicker.

That said, this thread should be locked for all eternity and should never be revived, resurrected, and remade ever ever again.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2009)

"Sick"?

He just merged two threads, he didn't go on a murder'n'mutilation spree...


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 20, 2009)

Naruto Manga.
I havent seen One piece yet, but probarely will later.

Dont really care about the merging.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2009)

well when its on i prefer hxh, but as that is not an option its hard to say cause they fluctuate a couple of months ago i had it in the order naruto, bleach, one piece; now i prefer naruto by a small margin over one piece, and bleach is way behind


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 21, 2009)

1.Naruto Manga
2.One Piece
3.Bleach


----------



## Utopian (Feb 22, 2009)

1. One Piece







2. Naruto











3. Twillight.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 22, 2009)

^Twilight is way worse than Bleach


----------



## Darth (Feb 22, 2009)

Honestly, I currently prefer One Piece. Followed closely by Bleach..

Naruto is ironically my least favorite of the three..

and Twilight < shit


----------



## Utopian (Feb 22, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> ^Twilight is way worse than Bleach



:

With Twillight, I was implying Bleach. Because, sadly, in my eyes it feels almost like Twillight, only with extravagant fight scenes.


----------



## Gatagata (Feb 22, 2009)

right now one piece


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 22, 2009)

Utopian said:


> :
> 
> With Twillight, I was implying Bleach. Because, sadly, in my eyes it feels almost like Twillight, only with extravagant fight scenes.



Yeah because everyone else is supposed to understand your perceptive without an explanation right

Hey. HANA. HAHAHAAHAH! Do you get the inside joke? What you don't? 


And at least Bleach has some cool side characters, and Kubo can draw. The author of Twilight can't even write.


----------



## Raviene (Feb 23, 2009)

Utopian said:


> :
> 
> With Twillight, I was implying Bleach. Because, sadly, in my eyes it feels almost like Twillight, only with extravagant fight scenes.



hah! you just jealous cuz you dont get to make them vampires all shiny and sparkly  ( i was actually waiting for cute little puppies to rain down from the sky...and no i aint kidding )

BTW... ONE PIECE for me


----------



## Glued (Feb 23, 2009)

Bleach > All for me. No plot, just continuous blood and fighting. My type of manga. Well actually I prefer Baki series, Hajime no Ippo and HSD Kenichi over Bleach


----------



## Ju Baggins (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't read/watch Bleach.

As for Naruto and One Piece... Meh, they are just ok for me. There are *a lot* of mangas that I would pick over them. But between OP and Naruto, I vote for Naruto manga. I know that One Piece is awesome and better than Naruto and blablabla, but it is not my type of story (neither is Naruto, for that matter. Too many overused cliches). But since Naruverse owns a character that I like very much, I vote for it.


----------



## Lunar Trunks (Feb 25, 2009)

At the moment, Naruto has topped all 3. I have to say Bleach was overall better than One Piece though. I can't say why I like Bleach better, maybe it's just that some of the characters are better written and better looking. For One Piece I kept going as far as I went just for Zoro and Sanji.

Don't say I didn't give it a chance. I've read it up to a certain point, I've watched it up to a certain point. It had its chance to pull me in and it has failed to do so.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 25, 2009)

Lunar Trunks said:


> At the moment, Naruto has topped all 3. I have to say Bleach was overall better than One Piece though. I can't say why I like Bleach better, maybe it's just that some of the characters are better written and better looking. For One Piece I kept going as far as I went just for Zoro and Sanji.



How are the characters better written? They're about the same to me.


----------



## Lunar Trunks (Feb 25, 2009)

Eh... I don't know. Kisuke was pretty funny and had the mysterious but cool feel to him when Bleach began. Ichigo used to have a good purpose, hunt down the Hollow that killed his mother. Kubo threw that out later but I thought that was a semi-okay plot he could've worked with. Uryu was a bit more of a wits fighter which I like to see similar to Shikamaru fights. Orihime was written so everybody would feel bad for her. While I don't like her being a pity character I still like her better than most One Piece characters in terms of personality. I honestly wish she did not have big boobs, damn stereotyping. Chad, well, nobody cares about Chad. Bleach's story got terrible but the characters make up for it, kinda.

With One Piece, Luffy wants be king of the pirates, basically the best pirate. Zoro wants to be the best swordsman. Both of which sound like Ash's goal to me which really has no end. I don't know what the rest of the mains want to do at this point, it seems like they go with Luffy because they feel they owe a debt to him or they have nothing left for them wherever they came from. They all had their own back stories which were sad and all but One Piece was lacking to me. May as well throw out all the complaints while I'm at it.

All I see is the mains never reaching their goal. At least Pokemon has Gym battles to move the "plot" along. With One Piece, I heard Luffy has still not finished putting his crew together. It's been how long? Have they even touched the Grand Line yet? Just the Alabasta arc took forever, I still don't know the conclusion to that. All I see in each arc is someone needing help, then being the friendliest pirates in the sea they spend countless episodes/chapters helping them not getting any closer to the "One Piece". Yes, I know he gains crew members that way but most of the time he had no intention of having the people he helps join. So in essence he was just doing the right thing not expecting anything in return. Luffy and friends probably forgot what they were doing in the first place. 

Also, I find saying "Gum-Gum (Insert random noun/verb)" is a pretty lame way of attacking. It takes him how long to develop new powers? Ugh...

Yes, I know Ichigo just Getsuga Tenshous over and over like Inuyasha throws Wind Scars out until they work but at least those look kind of neat the first couple of times you see it.

I still think Zoro and Sanji are great characters though. Like I said, they somewhat redeemed the series for me but at one point I just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 25, 2009)

oh no              .


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2009)

Lunar Trunks said:


> Snip



I'm going to have to disagree, most of the characters have their own ambition for travelling with Luffy.

Sanji I think wants to find deep blue, whatever it's called. Since he is a chef it's logical that he would want to find a place that has new types of food for him to cook.

Robin wants to continue to travel with Luffy so she can find the history of the world.

Chopper wants to be a better medic.

Ussop I think wants to be a brave warrior and meet his dad can't really remember.

Nami wants to make a map of the world.

Franky wants to see the ship he built travel the world.

That's what's good about them, none of them are hanging on the coat tail of others success. They all have their own ambition. Even Brooke who is new to the crew wants to meet Labboon some day.

I think Oda made it pretty clear that they each have their own reason for being on the crew and that they share the same path in reaching it.


----------



## Lunar Trunks (Feb 25, 2009)

Forgot about the Deep Blue, I actually got that far. 

Does the story actually help any of the non-Luffy/Zoro characters in their goal? Those two fight to better themselves but the others need some development along the way. If Luffy isn't done making his crew and each of them have their own plans, this series really seems like Pokemon. The way I see the series as I mentioned before is just sidetrack after sidetrack. While each of them have separate reasons for joining Luffy, they're going after "One Piece" and from what I can tell they aren't even close to finding it let alone these long-term goals that will probably end with a sum-up. This can go on forever. This is probably my main problem with One Piece.

I guess some of these ambitions can be done simply by traveling around though.


----------



## Crocodile (Feb 25, 2009)

Lunar Trunks,Please don't tell me you watched the english version of One Piece.......


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 25, 2009)

Naruto/One Piece




Bleach


----------



## Lunar Trunks (Feb 25, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> Lunar Trunks,Please don't tell me you watched the english version of One Piece.......



I will admit that I have watched the occasional random episodes from both 4kids and Funimation here and there when the tv was on but I did read the manga up to a certain point after Vivi was introduced. Then they ran around, I remember some giants on an island. The kicking goose villain was there and yeah. So it wasn't 4kids that ruined One Piece for me. It was whatever I said back there.


----------



## ExAzrael (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmm...

Tough choice between Naruto and Bleach.

I will say that I enjoy the Bleach manga immensely, as well as the Naruto manga.

Naruto is better as a show imho..


And One Piece I could never get into, so..bleh.


I guess Naruto wins by majority, Bleach is a very close second.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 26, 2009)

argh...OP all the way, good story, likeable characters and pirates...what morew could a man want...argh


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 26, 2009)

Out of all of them it would be Naruto (manga)


----------



## Stroev (Feb 26, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Out of all of them it would be Naruto (manga)


Seeing the KH set makes sense when you say that. 

Jk'ing, I should make a rant thread right about now.

OH MY GOD YOU GUYS STOP BUMPING AND MAKING OP/NARITO/BLEA THREADS. GAWD.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 26, 2009)

*Whats Better Naruto One Piece or Bleach My Opinion Warning Spoilers*

[YOUTUBE]L1q-PINPEOQ[/YOUTUBE]

Ok these are my opinions

Also warning heavy language!


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 26, 2009)

lolwut?

We already have enough of these threads as it is, we know *Bleach*/*Naruto* are inferior, Decepticons *OP* superior.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 26, 2009)

I love you for this thread.


----------



## Arcadia (Feb 26, 2009)

Fucking hilarious shit. 

I'm fucking dying.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 26, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> lolwut?
> 
> We already have enough of these threads as it is, we know *Bleach*/*Naruto* are inferior, Decepticons *OP* superior.


LOL I know that just wanted to share my opinion


----------



## Arcadia (Feb 26, 2009)

1. One Piece motherfuckers. 
2. Distant second Naruto.

Bleach is absolute shit. I don't know how anyone can seriously defend it.


----------



## Kage Taka (Feb 26, 2009)

*You are My fucking hero. Yes, lol I listened to the entire thing, and God I agree with pretty much everything, except the place of Naruto over Bleach. Naruto used to be over bleach but then Kishi fucked up all his characters. Especially Shikamaru when he went revenge gay at Hidan. Oh and yes DBZ was tight and beter than everything....Then it hit the Majin Buu saga which was kinda gay, they should have just stopped at super saiyan 2. No offense, it was a great show.

You are a god.*


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 26, 2009)

Kage Taka said:


> *You are My fucking hero. Yes, lol I listened to the entire thing, and God I agree with pretty much everything, except the place of Naruto over Bleach. Naruto used to be over bleach but then Kishi fucked up all his characters. Especially Shikamaru when he went revenge gay at Hidan. Oh and yes DBZ was tight and beter than everything....Then it hit the Majin Buu saga which was kinda gay, they should have just stopped at super saiyan 2. No offense, it was a great show.
> 
> You are a god.*


God no im a Devil!!


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 26, 2009)

I fukken lol'd 

This was so goddamn retarded it almost got good.

SPOILER!!! SPOILER!!! :rofl


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 26, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> I fukken lol'd
> 
> This was so goddamn retarded it almost got good.
> 
> SPOILER!!! SPOILER!!! :rofl


Thanx also badass avatar


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 26, 2009)

It never ends 


Anyway, MY OPINION 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Latest chapters: One Piece >> Naruto >>>>> Bleach

Overall: One Piece >>>>>>>>>> Naruto=/>Bleach


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 26, 2009)

One Piece females are fucking annoying as well.

Although you were spot on with the bankai getsuga bankai getsuga hollow mask


----------



## Stroev (Feb 26, 2009)

UYL, you took my thread. 

But nice job nonetheless. :ho


----------



## Akatora (Feb 26, 2009)

It can always be fun to hear others opinions, a bit provokating way of talking, but hey made for a more entertaining video.


My thoughts


*Spoiler*: __ 



Your right there's much better mangas and animes out there, but you praise OP a bit to much.

OP is decent, but saying it don't get old... well that be your case, Robins flashback killed the series for me, it felt boring and TB made the chance of a return even lower.
been 2 years or so since I droped the series 

Bleach storywise atm hardly move at all and been that way a long time that is true. Bleach animation better than the other 2???
Are you speaking about average episodes? or there best episodes?

If your talking about the former, damn OP and Naruto anime must be crappy since the Bleach anime usually disappoint. not to start on the annoying censoring.


Naruto is ok Kishi just have a habit of making near every character I used to find kinda cool into someone that I can hardly stand the sight off.

Sasuke, pretty cool at first, later -_-(Lipstick in CS2 need I say more?) 
Itachi pretty cool at first, later -_-(painted nails need i say more?) 
Orochimaru pretty cool at first later -_-(why couldn't he keep the kazekage outfit?)

Well at least Shikamaru is still ok 

Well I've never been a fan of Kishis style of "fashion"


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 26, 2009)

Akatora said:


> It can always be fun to hear others opinions, a bit provokating way of talking, but hey made for a more entertaining video.
> 
> 
> My thoughts
> ...


I don't think I praise OP that much too me there really aren't any problems like I enjoy the filler  i like almost every single character and well the humor is very funny also I did say One Piece is overated


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 27, 2009)

all the mangas are much better than all the animes

i like One Piece the most

Naruto the least

as for why, because Naruto is too whiny and sentimental

i like Bleach, its light hearted and fun, and experimental/very good artwork.

One Piece , even though it has some childish elements to it, has a very intricate and complex and BIG plot and universe, and i like how it progresses


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 27, 2009)

You could have simply posted in this thread
deoxys 
instead of making a new one, but nonetheless it was funny hearing you...


----------



## firefist (Mar 21, 2009)

1. One Piece
2. Bleach
3. Naruto

One Piece is just awesome atm in both manga and anime. If you dont watch it because you think the art sucks, then its your problem. It has a great story which progresses very nicely. Also it has a great humor. The fillers are compared to the other fillers of diffrent anime much better.
I'm also a fan of Bleach. Its fun and the fights are also great.
Naruto just gets too sentimental and whiny, like already said before. The manga starts to fail even more then it could possibly be. There were many good chars which kishi could develop but he didnt. Only focusing on Uchiha.


----------



## H1dAnSama (Mar 21, 2009)

Omg onepiece wons sfu......


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 21, 2009)

One Piece is definitely the best of the three.

Naruto's pretty good, but it can't reach the level of One Piece, or many other shounen series. It's still definitely a good series, however. There have been some low points, but it always recovers.

Bleach is light-hearted, turn your brain off fun. Usually. The problem is that for the past couple of years it has been so hit or miss that it can never really get into a groove. There will be really awesome parts, and then months of agonizingly bad chapters.


----------



## RivFader (Mar 22, 2009)

H1dAnSama said:


> Omg onepiece wons sfu......



I suppsoe you've already read One Piece so that your opinion isn't simply dump and childisch biased.



KuwabaraTheMan said:


> One Piece is definitely the best of the three.
> 
> Naruto's pretty good, but it can't reach the level of One Piece, or many other shounen series. It's still definitely a good series, however. There have been some low points, but it always recovers.
> 
> Bleach is light-hearted, turn your brain off fun. Usually. The problem is that for the past couple of years it has been so hit or miss that it can never really get into a groove. There will be really awesome parts, and then months of agonizingly bad chapters.



Bleach ever since the end of the Arrancar Arc feels like an empty shell to me. It seems like Kubo is stretching the plot (if there is one) out way to far and is covering such a little amount per chapter that I'm thinking about dropping it or reading it only Volume-wise (a.k.a. 1 chapter of any other manga).


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 22, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Bleach ever since the end of the Arrancar Arc feels like an empty shell to me. It seems like Kubo is stretching the plot (if there is one) out way to far and is covering such a little amount per chapter that I'm thinking about dropping it or reading it only Volume-wise (a.k.a. 1 chapter of any other manga).



I'd agree to an extent. For the first 40 or so chapters in Hueco Mundo it was definitely pretty awful, and just a shell of its former self. Since then, I think it's been more of a hit or miss manga, but when it's not entertaining, there's such a small amount of substance per chapter that it really sticks out.


----------



## RivFader (Mar 22, 2009)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> I'd agree to an extent. For the first 40 or so chapters in Hueco Mundo it was definitely pretty awful, and just a shell of its former self. Since then, I think it's been more of a hit or miss manga, but when it's not entertaining, there's such a small amount of substance per chapter that it really sticks out.



Yeah, but even if a chapter is entertaining it still lacks content compared to 90% of the other mangas out there. A really good Bleach chapter is still at most a average Naruto or One Piece chapter, sicne Bleach chapters consists of over-sized panels and massive use of either black or white spaces. The art surely is good, but the variation is kinda low. And since the beginning of Hueco mundo Kubo's lack of explanation was getting pretty obvious..I mean: Have we ever gotten an explanation what Kidou exactly is? Soul Society was awesome enough to oversee these things (I hoped that it would be explained later), but after the 230 or 240s it is just Hit & Run.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 22, 2009)

What exactly is One piece's appeal?


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 23, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Yeah, but even if a chapter is entertaining it still lacks content compared to 90% of the other mangas out there. A really good Bleach chapter is still at most a average Naruto or One Piece chapter, sicne Bleach chapters consists of over-sized panels and massive use of either black or white spaces. The art surely is good, but the variation is kinda low. And since the beginning of Hueco mundo Kubo's lack of explanation was getting pretty obvious..I mean: Have we ever gotten an explanation what Kidou exactly is? Soul Society was awesome enough to oversee these things (I hoped that it would be explained later), but after the 230 or 240s it is just Hit & Run.



Quite true. Kubo's pacing and lack of substance has left a lot to be desired. Even when Bleach is in a good period, I still find Naruto and One Piece better. The fact that you can read through a chapter of Bleach in like one minute doesn't really help its case, either. If Kubo would actually have more things happen in his chapters, I think the quality would definitely go up, even if the series would still seem lacking compared to a lot of other manga.



Zen-aku said:


> What exactly is One piece's appeal?



Being completely awesome.

One Piece just does an amazing job at just about everything it tries to do. It's one of the few series I've sen that can really completely blend comedy and drama. Not that it's unique in that regard, but it does both so well. Naruto is great at drama, but the comedy (when it's around) feels forced. Bleach has some decent comedy, but nothing great. And the drama in Bleach is fairly standard.

Oda really excels with the drama, especially at building emotions. There's so much there, from tragic flashbacks that spit all over anything Sasuke or Gaara ever had to go through, to truly horrifying things in the present. One Piece can really get the tears flowing, as well as building up the excitement. There are so many douchebags in the series that you just want to see get the shit kicked out of them. When you look at Bleach or Naruto, on the other hand, very little that the villains have done really compares to someone like Arlong, Spandam, Lucci, or Enel.

The characters are also all really great. From the main cast of the Strawhats, to many of the various other characters that appear on the way. Single arc characters like Wiper, Kohza, Paulie (okay, in fairness it was an arc that ran for over 100 chapters), Aisa and others are extremely interesting characters who could really stand out in just about any other series. You can really tell just how much care Oda puts into developing them.

There's also the variety. Obviously, this comes with the genre. One Piece is an adventure series, so it's obviously going to have a lot more settings than series like Naruto or Bleach that are largely focused in a few centralized settings. But there's just such a feeling in One Piece that _anything_ can happen. It really embodies the adventurous spirit. Going to the sky? Check. Fighting zombies? Check. Fishpeople? Check. Giants? Check. Venice-esque city full of government assassins? Check. Cyborgs in speedos *fueled by cola*? Check. And it goes on and on.

So, those are some of the factors that contribute to One Piece's appeal, in my opinion.


----------



## Nuzzie (Mar 23, 2009)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> The characters are also all *really great*.  Single arc characters like *Aisa* and others are *extremely interesting* characters



what, are you serious?


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 23, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> what, are you serious?



I thought she avoided being a stereotypical 'annoying child who is supposed to be considered cute' character and got pretty good development throughout the Skypiea arc. I wouldn't classify her as one of the best characters in the series, but I felt she was pretty well written and had very good interactions with Luffy, Laki and Wiper.


----------



## RivFader (Mar 23, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> What exactly is One piece's appeal?



Let me quote from carlos net's review on Mangahelpers.com:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nov 30, 2008
Review by cnet128
The thing about One Piece is that it manages to perfectly capture the essence of shonen manga. Adventure. Comedy. Fantastic powers. Unique characters. Epic battles. The absolute value of friendship, loyalty, and big, big dreams. One Piece takes all of this and glorifies it.

It doesn't take itself too seriously. It's hard to when everything is just so plain odd. Character designs are so stylised, weird and wonderful that it may put first readers off. Special abilities are gained by eating unusual fruits (although the tried-and-tested shonen methods of just Working Really Hard or Being Badass Enough can work wonders as well). The main character is a pirate who's made of rubber, can't swim, and has about the mental capacity of a preschool child. Gags, puns and general insanity abound.

And yet somehow in the midst of all this patent ridiculosity... it manages to be cool. In that way that only shonen manga really can, it brings on the glorious spectacle and then some. Larger-than-life characters face up to one another, shouting their ambitions and ideologies for the world to hear, in glorious confrontations that are a roller-coaster ride of emotions, fists, blades and bullets. And you'd better believe they enjoy the ride.

In fact, One Piece somehow manages to both take itself deadly seriously, and refuse to take itself seriously in the slightest, at the same time, and not only make it work, but take all the best aspects of each of these two seemingly-opposing approaches and forget to bother with any of the flaws. It's fast-moving, but never too fast-moving. It's simple, but at the same time remarkably deep. It has a huge cast of secondary characters, essentially a freakshow of crazy caricatures and archetypes, and yet manages to avoid making any of them seem one-dimensional or uninteresting. It takes that oh-so-important storytelling element ? the central cast, and potential additions thereto ? and glorifies it by making the assembling of that cast (the protagonist's pirate crew) a major focus of the story. Potential members are chosen in pretty much exactly the way the audience would want ? for being entertaining, cool, and providing something new to the mix.

And at over five hundred chapters and counting at the time of this writing, it's hard to deny that One Piece is epic. It will make you laugh like a kid at the circus. It will make tears spring to your eyes. It will keep you on the edge of your seat wanting more while still leaving you with a sense of gleeful satisfaction after every chapter. In short, One Piece nails it. If you haven't read it, then for godssakes do.




This, along with the things Kuwabara mentioned are only one of the many points that make One Piece into one of the ebst Shounen's currently out there.


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 23, 2009)

One Piece > Naruto > Bleach

Common sense.

One Piece needs no explanation.

Naruto... Although I love discussing Naruto and reading it on a weekly basis more than any other series, the series as a whole just falls short. It's the kind of thing you like but probably shouldn't tell people you do. Kishimoto feels less like a story-teller and more like someone trying their hand at making a cliche shounen - if that makes any sense. Its comedy is generally embarrassing, its drama sounds better in theory, and it took Kishi more than 7 years to take any _good_ risks with character design. Naruto the character is pretty much Gon from Hunter x Hunter - except annoying and ugly. Although it's typical for main shounen heroes to be carried through their adventures thanks to the plot, Naruto seems almost not worth it. He's possibly the most disliked main protagonist in a currently running shounen, and Kishi offers little reason to make us think otherwise. Though I love Pein's (not Nagato's - as he's just an Uchiha with contacts) design and style of fighting, the fact that Naruto can fight top tiers with his hands now, and Kabuto looking like a Hellsing character, the series might as well wrap itself up soon: it's just become Star Wars with Uchihas.

Bleach I actually feel the need of saying has good comedy. Drama sucks, but Kubo is great for some lulz. I disagree about the fighting, though. Everyone (even Kubo himself) says the series is all about the fighting, but I don't find the fight scenes any better than what his peers do. Actually, Bleach fights are almost always criticized by the fans as repeating the same pattern over and over again. I think Kubo secretly wanted to make some school life/comedy shit... Anyways. Bleach was great through the first saga, but it blew its load. The second saga introduced some very cool characters, but it's felt completely empty. Like Naruto, I think the series needs to be put out to pasture. Comedy and character designs aside, Bleach also has perhaps my favorite mode of battle in any shounen: the zanpakutoh. It's so intriguing, I actually wish someone other than Kubo had done it...


----------



## RivFader (Mar 23, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Bleach I actually feel the need of saying has good comedy. Drama sucks, but Kubo is great for some lulz. I disagree about the fighting, though. Everyone (even Kubo himself) says the series is all about the fighting, but I don't find the fight scenes any better than what his peers do. Actually, Bleach fights are almost always criticized by the fans as repeating the same pattern over and over again. I think Kubo secretly wanted to make some school life/comedy shit... Anyways. Bleach was great through the first saga, but it blew its load. The second saga introduced some very cool characters, but it's felt completely empty. Like Naruto, I think the series needs to be put out to pasture. Comedy and character designs aside, Bleach also has perhaps my favorite mode of battle in any shounen: the zanpakutoh. It's so intriguing, I actually wish someone other than Kubo had done it...



Yeah, the battle style used to be very unique until the Espadas and Lazerrzzz Cero's were introduced. I miss the SS days....


----------



## Alex. (Mar 23, 2009)

If I'd had to chose between Naruto and Bleach..I'd choose Narutard first and then Bleach. Since I haven't read One Piece yet I can't really say anything about it. All three of them are really great though.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Mar 24, 2009)

It's really close between the Naruto and One Piece mangas for me.  I voted Naruto because something about the characters and universe are more interesting to me, but considered as a whole (pacing, plot, etc.) One Piece is probably better.  One Piece is nearly perfect as a manga, but something about Naruto keeps it as my favorite.  Maybe it's my love of Ninjas, as opposed to Pirates.  The animes are about equal too, both fluctuate between good and bad animation and pacing.  I enjoy Bleach too, but it doesn't compare to the other two.


----------



## RivFader (Mar 24, 2009)

Ningen said:


> It's really close between the Naruto and One Piece mangas for me.  I voted Naruto because something about the characters and universe are more interesting to me, but considered as a whole (pacing, plot, etc.) One Piece is probably better.  One Piece is nearly perfect as a manga, but something about Naruto keeps it as my favorite.  Maybe it's my love of Ninjas, as opposed to Pirates.  *The animes are about equal too*, both fluctuate between good and bad animation and pacing.  I enjoy Bleach too, but it doesn't compare to the other two.



Next time on Naruto Shippuuden: 10 minutes of mindless staring and another 10 minutes of exchanging exactly 2 attacks. Don't miss it! 

The NS Anime is pretty shitty overall, Part 1 however was amazing.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 24, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Next time on Naruto Shippuuden: 10 minutes of mindless staring and another 10 minutes of exchanging exactly 2 attacks. Don't miss it!
> 
> The NS Anime is pretty shitty overall, Part 1 however was amazing.



I don't mind the Shippuuden pacing. It's a bit slow at times, but not really that bad, all things considered.

Plus, One Piece has some of the shittiest fillers ever made.

I'd still say the One Piece anime is way better, though. It all comes down to how much better the manga is.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 24, 2009)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> Oda really excels with the drama, especially at building emotions. There's so much there, from* tragic flashbacks that spit all over anything Sasuke or Gaara ever had to go through,* to truly horrifying things in the present. One Piece can really get the tears flowing, as well as building up the excitement. There are so many douchebags in the series that you just want to see get the shit kicked out of them. *When you look at Bleach or Naruto, on the other hand, very little that the villains have done really compares to someone like Arlong, Spandam, Lucci, or Enel.
> *




To each there own, can't say I found the OP flashbacks that good, actually they killed the series in my case.
I don't know where they tried to force more emotion on you wether it being the Gaara flashback, the Sasuke flashback or Robin's flashback...


And seriously the talk about the villains...
Bleach got good guys having done more evil deeds than most OP bad guys (the problem is it's mainly in flashbacks -_-)


Anyway OP does cover a good deal more than the other 2 a chapter


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

One Piece (both), followed by Naruto Manga, followed by Bleach manga/anime, and then Naruto anime (too many fucken fillers ) imo


----------



## TadloS (Mar 24, 2009)

Such a threads need to be restricted. Endless fan boys/fan girls war.


----------



## MdB (Mar 24, 2009)

Akatora said:


> And seriously the talk about the villains...
> Bleach got good guys having done more evil deeds than most OP bad guys (the problem is it's mainly in flashbacks -_-)



Really? You mean that One Piece villains never took the liberty to orchestrate domestic rebellions to overthrow a kingdom while causing a nation-wide drought and other underhand schemes to reach their goals with no code of honor? Or unscrupulously oppressing an entire civilization with devine authority, turning their country to a dystopia while depicting the residents as noting more than mere playthings for the sake of a game of 'survival of the fittest'? But of course that only counts for the villains, it's not like one of the largest 'moral' powers in the One Piece universe are inclined to hold a doctrine of ''Absolute justice'' as their set of beliefs and principles. 

Or maybe it's just Akatora being a dolt again.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 24, 2009)

The World Government erased an entire island for researching history.


----------



## MdB (Mar 24, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> The World Government erased an entire island for researching history.



Not to mention how they completely erased an entire civilization with it. But of course, nothing can match the unrivaled expertise of a douchebag that likes to flaunt his hair, drink tea and look bland.


----------



## RivFader (Mar 24, 2009)

MdB said:


> Not to mention how they completely erased an entire civilization with it. But of course, nothing can match the unrivaled expertise of a douchebag that likes to flaunt his hair, drink tea and look bland.



Just wait and let them see what the Black/Void Century really was...I expect some evil shit.


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

^who r u talking bout? XD XD


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 24, 2009)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> Plus, One Piece has some of the shittiest fillers ever made.



Personally i think One Piece fillers are some of the best out there and compared to Naruto fillers they are like Shakespeare level!


----------



## MdB (Mar 24, 2009)

Even Naruto has more memorable villains than Bleach. In a battle between two generic and bland homos, Pain is a gift from the heavens compared to Aizen.


----------



## RivFader (Mar 24, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Personally i think One Piece fillers are some of the best out there and compared to Naruto fillers they are like Shakespeare level!



The Navarone Arc was pure gold! I thought it was canon....


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

most OP arcs r canon..but Oda doesn't put them into the manga b/c he doesnt wanna make it too long


----------



## The Imp (Mar 24, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Such a threads need to be restricted. Endless fan boys/fan girls war.



but they bring a lot of lulz


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 24, 2009)

Akatora said:


> And seriously the talk about the villains...
> Bleach got good guys having done more evil deeds than most OP bad guys (the problem is it's mainly in flashbacks -_-)



What do you mean mainly in flashbacks? If you are refering to Bleach, then lol.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 24, 2009)

MdB said:


> Really? You mean that One Piece villains never took the liberty to orchestrate domestic rebellions to overthrow a kingdom while causing a nation-wide drought and other underhand schemes to reach their goals with no code of honor? Or unscrupulously oppressing an entire civilization with devine authority, turning their country to a dystopia while depicting the residents as noting more than mere playthings for the sake of a game of 'survival of the fittest'? But of course that only counts for the villains, it's not like one of the largest 'moral' powers in the One Piece universe are inclined to hold a doctrine of ''Absolute justice'' as their set of beliefs and principles.
> 
> Or maybe it's just Akatora being a dolt again.



Well, well, well how many did you mention here? less than a handful and a system.

Are you implying that there's less than 10 villains in One Piece?
Get your feet back on the ground, looks like you didn't notice the word "most"
even so it's like asking what's more evil "getting parents to kill there own children before they themself get killed" or "blowing up an island"?

What about Inserting bombs into your subordinates?
How he treet Nemu?
Or what about this?
Link removed
This is him being generous:
Chapter 248, Pages 16, 17,

Regarding the WG destroying a civilization
The SS pretty much equal that Destroyed an entire race when they had just been created and destroying the Quincys to.


I wouldn't say OP villains are far better than Naruto or Bleach villains, but to each there own


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 24, 2009)

MdB said:


> Not to mention how they completely erased an entire civilization with it. But of course, nothing can match the unrivaled expertise of a douchebag that likes to flaunt his hair, drink tea and look bland.



He has glasses man! Glasses! It?s a sure sign of evildoing if you wear (and take them off for dramatic effect) shiny glasses ...


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 24, 2009)

Akatora said:


> What about Inserting bombs into your subordinates?
> How he treet Nemu?



Comparing that to destroying an entire island....

Jesus christ


----------



## Akatora (Mar 24, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Comparing that to destroying an entire island....
> 
> Jesus christ




Guess we have different opinions on what is considered more evil.


I consider a person delighted in torturing and slow painful deaths completely breaking people both mentally and physically to be far more evil than someone that simply push a button and erase an Island without much care.


Killing more people don't necessary make you more evil imo Evil deed yes, but doesn't make the one pushing the button seem all that evil.

Compare it to a person sitting by a joypad controling a plane and blowing up a building on screen with a person that open the skull of people while they're still living and taking delight in it.


Seriously what do you consider more evil?


by your sample The pilot that threw the Hiroshima bomb is more evil than the historical Dracula.

Your seriously calling soldiers more evil than serial killers by your statement

Sure thing, I just can't agree with you there.


----------



## robotnik (Mar 24, 2009)

i like naruto most because whenever i see hinata i get a boner


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Mar 24, 2009)

One Piece without a doubt.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 24, 2009)

Akatora said:


> blubblubblub



This is all i saw here.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 24, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> This is all i saw here.



tsk tsk tsk, thought you at least were above that.

If you want to live in denial so be it


----------



## MdB (Mar 24, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Well, well, well how many did you mention here? less than a handful and a system.



Does it matter how much characters I named? Or is this another grasping at straws attempt to conceal your brilliant logic.



Akatora said:


> Are you implying that there's less than 10 villains in One Piece?
> Get your feet back on the ground, looks like you didn't notice the word "most"
> even so it's like asking what's more evil "getting parents to kill there own children before they themself get killed" or "blowing up an island"?



Irrelevent hogwash that has nothing to do with the post you quoted. Good job making no sense, Akatora. 



Akatora said:


> What about Inserting bombs into your subordinates?
> How he treet Nemu?
> Or what about this?
> Link removed
> ...



Mayuri isn't a villain but rather a neutral/good mad scientist archetype. Good job providing even more nonsense Akatora. 



Akatora said:


> Regarding the WG destroying a civilization
> The SS pretty much equal that Destroyed an entire race when they had just been created and destroying the Quincys to.



Akatoro doesn't vote for the cool ticket and is rather on a roll with incoherent 'blublublub' arguments. You see, here's the difference Akatora. The WG IS evil, unlike Soul Society who are essentially the good guys. The correlation isn't working on this one too, Akatora.



Akatora said:


> I wouldn't say OP villains are far better than Naruto or Bleach villains, but to each there own



Indeed, besides Nnoitra and Barragan (they're queers), Bleach is with head and shoulders above the rest.
here
Link removed


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll agree that Mayuri is a pretty fucked up character, but look at what characters like Crocodile and Spandam do.

I also think it says a lot that no one can really defend Aizen as a villain. I mean, the whole 'one villain that was responsible for every bad thing ever to happen' is bad enough when it's done right, but Aizen is boring on top of that. At least Naraku was unique and rather fearsome, even if he did out stay his welcome.

(Did I just say Inuyasha is better than Bleach? Yup, I went there)


----------



## Akatora (Mar 24, 2009)

MdB said:


> Does it matter how much characters I named? Or is this another grasping at straws attempt to conceal your brilliant logic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my, oh my

Let's take a look at what we talked about earlier:



> Originally Posted by Akatora  View Post
> And seriously the talk about the villains...
> *Bleach got good guys having done more evil deeds than most OP bad guys *(the problem is it's mainly in flashbacks -_-)



And now you try jumping back and say I was talking about Villains only...
My entire discussion with you this time has focused on Mayuri even giving you scans.
And you didn't remark anything about it earlier untill the point where the sadistic vs not care question turned up...

Take a look at your reply




> MDB:
> Really? You mean that One Piece villains never took the liberty to orchestrate domestic rebellions to overthrow a kingdom while causing a nation-wide drought and other underhand schemes to reach their goals with no code of honor? Or unscrupulously oppressing an entire civilization with devine authority, turning their country to a dystopia while depicting the residents as noting more than mere playthings for the sake of a game of 'survival of the fittest'? But of course that only counts for the villains, it's not like one of the largest 'moral' powers in the One Piece universe are inclined to hold a doctrine of ''Absolute justice'' as their set of beliefs and principles.
> 
> Or maybe it's just Akatora being a dolt again.



I didn't say OP villains wernt evil I simply said there kind of evil deeds ain't really the same kind and there likely being some that might be more evil than Mayuri, but guess what as you also said Mayuri is good/neutral


Besides even if there were a million villains in One Piece my statement of Mayuri being more evil than most of em would cover he was more evil than ½ a million and 1 of them all the way up to more evil than 999.999 of em.


----------



## MdB (Mar 24, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Oh my, oh my
> 
> Let's take a look at what we talked about earlier:
> 
> ...



My, bad I thought you meant the good guys from One Piece.



Akatora said:


> I didn't say OP villains wernt evil I simply said there kind of evil deeds ain't really the same kind and there likely being some that might be more evil than Mayuri, but guess what as you also said Mayuri is good/neutral



Besides even if there were a million villains in One Piece my statement of Mayuri being more evil than most of em would cover he was more evil than ? a million and 1 of them all the way up to more evil than 999.999 of em.[/QUOTE]

How about no. What you showed was only one good guy having unethical quirks that fit with his archetype. The rest of Soul Society and the other neutral characters haven't done anything remotely close to the rogues gallery of One Piece.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 24, 2009)

Naruto > Bleach > One Piece


----------



## Akatora (Mar 24, 2009)

MdB said:


> My, bad I thought you meant the good guys from One Piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides even if there were a million villains in One Piece my statement of Mayuri being more evil than most of em would cover he was more evil than ½ a million and 1 of them all the way up to more evil than 999.999 of em.



How about no. What you showed was only one good guy having unethical quirks that fit with his archetype. *The rest of Soul Society and the other neutral characters haven't done anything remotely close to the rogues gallery of One Piece.*[/QUOTE]

My memory about the rogues is close to zero if not none exsistant so I can't place a judgement there.

Granted Mayuri is just 1 person but that still make him seem more evil than most of the OP villains.

We have other Bleach characters hinting but can't really be judged in the same way at least till further is shown about them in the future.

Shreiker would be one to come to mind that would quallify, he might not be that strong but what he did to regular people well a serial killer with super powers(Though he ain't a good guy, but would be one of the best placeable villains)


----------



## MdB (Mar 24, 2009)

Akatora said:


> My memory about the rogues is close to zero if not none exsistant so I can't place a judgement there.



Jesus crist, so you're basically debating with nothing but sheer ignorance? No wonder everyone sees you as the crème de la crème of Bleach bias.



Akatora said:


> Granted Mayuri is just 1 person but that still make him seem more evil than most of the OP villains.



No, he isn't more evil than Crocodile, Enel or The Five Elder Stars. 



Akatora said:


> We have other Bleach characters hinting but can't really be judged in the same way at least till further is shown about them in the future.



It's nice of you to bring up irrelevent characters then. I can do it too considering One Piece will last for years. What's the fucking point?



Akatora said:


> Shreiker would be one to come to mind that would quallify, he might not be that strong but what he did to regular people well a serial killer with super powers(Though he ain't a good guy, but would be one of the best placeable villains)



A homicidal lunatic with extraordinary powers is surely a force to be rockoned with, especially when he's fundamentally a Lucci with significantly less murderous tendencies.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 24, 2009)

I enjoy the three


----------



## Akatora (Mar 24, 2009)

MdB said:


> Jesus crist, so you're basically debating with nothing but sheer ignorance? No wonder everyone sees you as the cr?me de la cr?me of Bleach bias.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, I'm debatting going by a foggy memory and scans seen but I'll be honest my memories of OP is so far back I don't know who are refered to as the Rogues, I can only guess and so I can't be seen quallified to make that judgement

So it's gone so far to people saying so, hmm well I hardly think i'm the worst though perhaps the most long running 
Let me start by informing you that I've repeatedly stated that bleach is likely much slower than the calcs people have done.
Now that comment is out of the way, perhaps your more of a bleach wanker than I am?


perhaps it's the hate the system not the player thing we should think along

What I again and again have been doing is, when I find something I'd call unjustified or based on to thin a proof that is where we usually have had our disagreements.

You aknowledge the calcs of the OBD which I rarely do for Bleach and OP
And since my knowledge about Bleach exceed my knowledge of OP or Naruto I tend to keep pulling out the Bleach stuff






MdB said:


> *No,* he isn't more evil than Crocodile, Enel or The Five Elder Stars.



Error



MdB said:


> It's nice of you to bring up irrelevent characters then. I can do it too considering One Piece will last for years. What's the fucking point?



No point, a part of the post not worth spending time on
had some in mind but decided not to bother with it dour to lack of motives etc that will be revealed in the future.



MdB said:


> A homicidal lunatic with extraordinary powers is surely a force to be rockoned with, especially when he's fundamentally a Lucci with significantly less murderous tendencies.



Guess so, he as far as I can tell simply enjoy the hunt before the kill more than just killing


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

no need to start a war guys XD everyone's entitled to their own opinion :rofl


----------



## Stroev (Mar 24, 2009)

I struggle to see why this thread was brought up again.


----------



## MdB (Mar 25, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Nah, I'm debatting going by a foggy memory and scans seen but I'll be honest my memories of OP is so far back I don't know who are refered to as the Rogues, I can only guess and so I can't be seen quallified to make that judgement



No. You don't know what you're talking about if you can't even remember the extensive set of villains and antagonists from One Piece. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out.



Akatora said:


> So it's gone so far to people saying so, hmm well I hardly think i'm the worst though perhaps the most long running
> Let me start by informing you that I've repeatedly stated that bleach is likely much slower than the calcs people have done.
> Now that comment is out of the way, perhaps your more of a bleach wanker than I am?



I fucking hate Bleach, how the hell can I show partial 
affection and favoritism towards it? And stop red herring, this isn't the OBD.



Akatora said:


> perhaps it's the hate the system not the player thing we should think along
> 
> What I again and again have been doing is, when I find something I'd call unjustified or based on to thin a proof that is where we usually have had our disagreements.



I'm having a hard time figuring out what you're trying to say or imply.



Akatora said:


> You aknowledge the calcs of the OBD which I rarely do for Bleach and OP
> And since my knowledge about Bleach exceed my knowledge of OP or Naruto I tend to keep pulling out the Bleach stuff



I never ever aknowledged calculations as a basis for inflating everything your favorite characters are prone to pull off. That's just a large crock of shit considering I never made calculations or referred someone to one. Moroever, this isn't the OBD, you're really starting to get desperate. 



Akatora said:


> Error



Or rather a concession.



Akatora said:


> No point, a part of the post not worth spending time on
> had some in mind but decided not to bother with it dour to lack of motives etc that will be revealed in the future.



The fuck? Babelfish can't translate this.



Akatora said:


> Guess so, he as far as I can tell simply enjoy the hunt before the kill more than just killing



You know that Lucci isn't even worth mentioning in the grand scheme of things, right?


----------



## Izumi (Mar 25, 2009)

i love all, but i gotta say my fave is Naruto.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 25, 2009)

Naruto Manga hands down for me. 

But i love all 3


----------



## Akatora (Mar 25, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> no need to start a war guys XD everyone's entitled to their own opinion :rofl



That Is true, MDB and I have just had our disagreements again and again. I can't really blame him, we ain't thinking alike so we get different content from each others posts than what was intende. 

Which usually end up like this


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'll refrain from replying to his last post so this ain't going overboard, but again he seem to forget when i use words like "most" and "perhaps"


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2009)

^ XD :rofl


----------



## MdB (Mar 25, 2009)

Or maybe, just maybe I tend to overlook such things when I'm struggling to puzzle out you're cryptic language.


----------



## robotnik (Mar 25, 2009)

Akatora said:


> I'll refrain from replying to his last post so this ain't going overboard, but again he seem to forget when i use words like "most" and "perhaps"


most of your posts are downright terrible

some are just bad


----------



## shadowlords (Mar 25, 2009)

One Piece has superior chapters every single week, superior humor, superior characters, and superior stories.

Naruto gets second place of these three for me simply cause Bleach straight up sucks now. 

How many times is Ichigo going to die and get a random power up already.


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2009)

^I predict bout 400 more times


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2009)

robotnik said:


> most of your posts are downright terrible
> 
> some are just bad




Interesting, so I'm that easy to remember?

You remembering what I have wrote in other posts, that's quite something when I don't recall having had a discussion with you yet.

In other words your memories must be based upon the posts in this thread or looking at discussions i've had with others.

Interesting how 10-30 posts suddenly became most of my posts is it not?


----------



## robotnik (Mar 26, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Interesting, so I'm that easy to remember?
> 
> You remembering what I have wrote in other posts, that's quite something when I don't recall having had a discussion with you yet.
> 
> ...


bad post **


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2009)

robotnik said:


> bad post **



bad post


You didn't point anything out nor reason for any of it


----------



## MdB (Mar 26, 2009)

Akatora you're hilarious.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 26, 2009)

Both of you are hilarious.

Fuck, we're all hilarious for posting in this kind of goddamn threads for like the 924321974 times.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2009)

As long as we're having a good time


No matter what you do if it doesn't relate to prolonging your life it's a waste of time.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 26, 2009)

Prolonging your life to waste more time is the worst way of wasting time.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Prolonging your life to waste more time is the worst way of wasting time.




It simply gives you more time to waste


Wasting time is the point of life(along with evolution)


----------



## robotnik (Mar 26, 2009)

whoa so deep


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2009)

robotnik said:


> whoa so deep



not much arguing in you, now is there?


----------



## robotnik (Mar 26, 2009)

yo dawg i dont swing that way


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2009)

robotnik said:


> yo dawg i dont swing that way



Apparently you don't swing at all


----------



## robotnik (Mar 26, 2009)

man that hurt why you gotta do that


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2009)

robotnik said:


> man that hurt why you gotta do that



apparently to get you to start swinging


----------



## robotnik (Mar 26, 2009)

youre so cruel


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2009)

robotnik said:


> youre so cruel



And now you have to do this when you had just started to swing alittle :/

guess this way with enough spam this thread might get deleted instead of getting resurected again and again


----------



## robotnik (Mar 26, 2009)

what's with you and swinging


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2009)

robotnik said:


> what's with you and swinging



Swing back to page 12, now you tell me


----------



## robotnik (Mar 26, 2009)

are you coming on to me


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2009)

I think you got it, but here goes anyway:

You started the Swinging by saying: "I don't swing that way"

I simply used the term swinging afterward to describe your willingness to argue.


----------



## robotnik (Mar 26, 2009)

dude i already told you i'm not gay

why are you hitting on me


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2009)

robotnik said:


> dude i already told you i'm not gay
> 
> why are you hitting on me




 Oh man, this reply offer so many options for lolz, though would be out of character.


let's just say you havent hit hard back yet and I was bored


----------



## robotnik (Mar 26, 2009)

dude im not gonna get a boner quit it


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2009)

robotnik said:


> dude im not gonna get a boner quit it




Oh man, better stop with these, well I wanted to see what a conversation with you would bring, guess I know what to expect in the future


----------



## robotnik (Mar 26, 2009)

there will be no conversations with you in the future swine

robotnik only brooks idiots until he's done having fun which is now


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2009)

Ah to bad was counting on you for future entertainment, oh well guess it's time to let you go to the next in line


----------

